# scared hedgie?? :[



## HeDgielOver101 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, my name is Jenell and this is my very first time caring for a hedgehog. Her name is Emma, about 11 months, very friendly, doesn't bite, will let me pick her up and she doesn't ball up much except when I wake her. Kso at night when she is up and active I'll come in my room, she'll be playing around but then when i turn on my light she will dash into her little hutch. Maybe she's not very social but other than that she seems fine. Can anyone help me?!?! please


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Hedgies don't like the light.
You could try using a red light in your room, they can't see it but you can see her 
I use it myself and it's pretty cool to watch them run around!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi does the same, except he does not dash to his house, but will freeze mid-motion on his wheel.

Try using a dimmer light, like a light from another room. Kashi does not mind if a little bit of light is on, just dislikes it when it's completely bright in the room.

Congrats on your hedgie btw.


----------



## HeDgielOver101 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 3 lights with a fan in my room. 3 bulbs facing 3 directions. the one bulb facing her cage is actually burnt out so when i turn my light on its not very bright in her direction. Yeah sometimes she will dash into her house or she will also freeze for a few moments and then take cover. But thank you so much!! -Jenell


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you have a small lamp by your bed or anything? Because it's probably because the two lights are still too bright for your hedgie. I use the lamp by my bed at night instead of my ceiling lights, and so it's quite dark around the area where my hedgie cage is located. Just try using a dimmer light and she probably will not run away or freeze up ^-^


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's very normal. She would probably do that even if you don't turn your light on. There are usually two scenarios, either they make a mad dash for their bed, behind their wheel or some other place where they think they are hidden, or they will freeze in place. Ya know, if they don't move we can't see them. :lol:


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Nancy said:


> That's very normal. She would probably do that even if you don't turn your light on. There are usually two scenarios, either they make a mad dash for their bed, behind their wheel or some other place where they think they are hidden, or they will freeze in place. Ya know, if they don't move we can't see them. :lol:


Both Calvin and Watson will freeze in place on their wheel but their wheel will still be rocking back and forth. I find it hilarious  :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla does the same thing. He will freeze in place & the wheel will still be moving. I keep trying to sneak up on him, but he always knows I'm there! Even if I don't turn the light on. I did catch a peek of him running like a madman on his wheel last night. That was really cute.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Same here...I try to watch Smee run sometimes at night, but if I turn on even my lamp he stops still on his wheel and gives me the innocent look like nothing was happening. Such a cutie


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Loki does the same thing, sometimes he'll be running in the early early morning and both my alarm and the cage lights go off at the same time, so I'll wake up and he'll be on his wheel rocking back and forth. I always feel a little bad but I always keep the room dark enough at night for them to play. Hester will just look at me, say screw this and go to bed.


----------

